# Denon and Cerwin Vega



## egomolka (Jan 28, 2009)

There is a package for sale around me for $600, which I think I can get for about $500. I was wondering if people here think this is worth it, or am I buying junk? I do like my music loud at times, but I would also like this system to serve the dual purpose of home theater. So here are the components:

(1) Denon AVR-3300
(2) Cerwin Vega LS-15
(2) Cerwin Vega LS-10 (what a monster for a pair of surrounds)
(1) JBL center channel (not sure model # but in similar price range of all other components)
(1) JBL 10" power bass subwoofer PB-10


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... my opinion, it would serve your purpose. The Denon is a good unit but a bit aged, and the CV's should play plenty loud. 

I do think the upgrade bug will bite you rather soon though as far as HT goes. The 3300 does not have any HDMI ports, Pro Logic IIx, Neo 6, etc. etc. And while the CV's are pretty good, loud party speakers, they may leave you wanting for more in a home theater setting, especially when you add in the JBL center.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Mark ...is a good deal specially if you don't have one or your system is small.

When you start upgrading, you can re-sell them or use it just for music; if the JBL and CV don't match (they have different timbre match), you can phantom the center channel through the front speakers :yes:


----------

